# Travel agents - same company/different prices



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

Gran Canaria for us ....... again 

We've booked our flights for mid-May and quite fancied going back to one of the hotels we've been to before. As we've always had the best prices from travelrepublic, we naturally had a look at their UK website - half board, 2 adults, 10 nights = £994

Checked their German website to find exactly the same but for £910 - that's almost a couple of nights' drink difference!

Spoke to travelrepublic on the phone, they couldn't match the price of their German colleagues and suggested that we would be better booking direct with travelrepublic.de

Anybody any thoughts? - are we likely to be hit with conversion rates by them or our bankers? anybody ever experienced this sort of thing before?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Not much help....

Have you tried Thomson, First Choice etc?

Oopps, just realised, your booking seperate.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Found the same today, looking at a cruise in May, Rome to Amsterdam, rang an agent and it was £1520 for four of us, but on the website it shows £1413!

Only concern booking it on the website at that price is if they then ring up and say oh no its actually £1520, not £1413 as you have paid, but I suppose once its quoted and I have paid and they have taken the payment then its a contract?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Have you explored the idea of booking your room directly with the hotel?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I always find the best prices then email the hotels directly , always got a good deal and you know it has been booked as they email conformation as for the differnce this could be the exchange rate they are using on the site and if you pay by your credit card in Euro,s it may be a different rate


----------



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

S63 said:


> Have you explored the idea of booking your room directly with the hotel?


Yes, well I haven't spoken to them yet, but their website shows 1216 Euro

for comparison

1182 Euro - travelrepublic.co.uk
1186 Euro - travelrepublic.ie (Ireland)
1214 Euro - travelrepublic.it (Italy)
1244 Euro - travelrepublic.es (Spain) 
but the clear winner is 1084 Euro - travelrepublic.de (Germany)


----------



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> I always find the best prices then email the hotels directly , always got a good deal and you know it has been booked as they email conformation as for *the differnce this could be the exchange rate they are using on the site * and if you pay by your credit card in Euro,s it may be a different rate


all but the UK are using the same currency, so I doubt that it'll be exchange rates


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Travel agents in a store have the option to give you a certain percentage discount if they wish, for example if they think your not going to buy they offer you the discount to try and persuade you. I know this because my fiancé is one. Maybe why some prices differ between stores.


----------

